# Corris & Cad West 05th June 2014



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Probably the best day out in the hills for us so far

Headed up with Gaz and the day started at Corris with some early Tonkas, then more Tonkas and some Hawks









then got car parked by the Tiffy at lunchtime (typical!)

headed up to Cad West had a Tuc at 1/125



within seconds two Tiffys came through whilst I was still on slow Tuc settings, and pulled out high. B*!#cks!

All was not lost when Rebel 83 called up and came straight down the barrel from Bala....swept! :doublesho :thumb::thumb:





and a second pass, rolling around over the Cad East ridge







Heard 6 Eagles on the way then King Air came through



and after the Eagles came down from Bala, went to Dol up Corris the wrong way  they came round, and did quite a few passes between them

















Rounded off a cracking day out - good to meet everyone and thanks to the chaps with the scanners giving heads up :good: :good:

cheers
drew


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Some great pics, really need to get my self up there its not even far from home


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

awesome, need to get my backside up there,a mate at work goes quite often and gets some ace pics too:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely awesome Drewster :thumb:, even got a man giving you a wave (or the v's :lol

I knew you were tall, but.... :lol:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Great Set Fella gotta get back up there again  :thumb::thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Some great shots there, mate love all of them
Dave


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Absolutely epic photos. Well done and thanks for sharing them.


----------

